# Boxing Day sale @ Cooks Town outlet mall till Jan 3/2009



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Was there today after having lunch outside Vaughan Mills Mall. Amazing sales all around for footwear. 

Adidas store has 30% off EVERYTHING IN THE STORE. The 30% is taken off at the cash off the listed price of the items. NO refunds but fair enough that you can EXCHANGE in 30days as long as the item is not used. ie. clearly used for climbing concreate stairs, trail run, pavement run.

I forgot what the Reebok stores sale was but they had one. The Rockport store had IIRC 30-40% off listed pricing. 

It is worth the trip up there. Reebok , Adidas, Rockport, Levi's, Powertools, Cowboy boots, kitchen gear, Vie En Rose (or something like that to the name. Ladies undergarments, sausage booth, Fairweather, Stitches, etc.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Adidas store Goretex outdoor trainers are $99 or ~$70ish after 30% sale.

Full clothing/outer wear in store.


----------

